# hip Labral tear



## Jonif (Jan 29, 2016)

Does anyone know what ICD-10 code you use for a hip Labral tear. I see very conflicting information on the internet.


----------



## ksaechao (Jan 29, 2016)

*Tear = Sprain*

Hence, S73.10-- (you will need the laterality)


----------



## amymeyers01 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Acute or chronic?*

Before jumping to an injury code, make sure it is an injury/trauma.  You can also have a chronic labral tear which is an internal derangement of the joint.


----------

